# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Release] Realm of the Mad Gods 19.5.1 Mod Selector with hacked clients

## Parog

↓↓↓Read This First!↓↓↓*Download both the mod_selector zip and the unmodded_client zip. Extract both and place the client.swf in the mod selector folder, not the "mods" folder. Now follow the directions below for your operating system.*

*To get fullscreen and HP bars to work, open your client, press O, go to graphics and turn hardware acceleration off. Restart your client after doing this.*

I take no credit for making the hacks, the mod selector program was made by nilly. [email protected] updated each hack's property names and line numbers to 19.5.1.

Note: Thanks to maat7043, auto aim now has new options. Check 19.5.1_Mod_Selector\mods\19.5.1_jNoobAutoAim.txt to toggle them if you want.

*Windows Users:*
- Download both the mod selector zip and the unmodded_client zip. Extract both and place client.swf in the mod selector folder.
- Open the mod selector by clicking on the modSelector.batch file, not the .jar.
- The mod selector requires java 1.7 or above.
- If you have java and you get a message that says"'java.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command" Do what it shows in this video
- Don't rename client.swf or replace it with another client. This will cause errors.
- Remember to choose 1 auto nexus, not all 3.
- Make sure your antivirus isn't deleting mod selector files. 
- Add the connect to production server hack or your client will connect to the testing server.
- Add the fps cap to 60 hack or the client will be locked at 30 FPS.

*Mac Users:*
- Download both the mod selector zip and the unmodded_client zip. Extract both and place client.swf in the mod selector folder.
- Open the mod selector using the modSelector.command file. You must first give it execution privileges by opening up the terminal, type in 'chmod +x ' and drag the modSelector.command file to the terminal window. Then press enter. Now you'll be able to run it by double clicking it.
- The mod selector requires java 1.7 or above.
- Choose only 1 auto nexus, not all 3.
- Don't rename client.swf or replace it with a another client. This will cause errors.
- Add the connect to production server hack or your client will connect to the testing server.
- Add the fps cap to 60 hack or the client will be locked at 30 FPS.

*Linux Users:*
- Same as with Mac, chmod the modselector.command file to give it permission to run.

*How to run clients:*

- The easiest way to run clients is with Adobe Flash Projector. There's a Windows, Mac and Linux version. Don't know what flash projector is or how to get it? Click here
- By default, clients wont load in a browser.





*Features:* (Some hacks are not in the fs/no fs clients because of high visibility/ban risk. The fully hacked client has all hacks.)
- Auto Nexus 20%, 30% and 40% (Choose only one)
- Force Low Quality
- Fullscreen v2 (Turn off hardware acceleration to use this)
- HP Bars (Turn off hardware acceleration to use this)
- Fame and Inventory viewer
- Disabled Blind, Confused, Hallucinating, Drunk, Unstable, Darkness
- Disabled Allied Projectiles
- Numerical HP/MP/Fame
- jNoob Auto-Aim (Ignore the auto aim graphical glitch. Only you can see it.) Press "I" or your auto fire key to auto aim.
- Lava Walls v2: Prevents you from walking on lava. Hold down left click to walk through lava.
- Disable Necromancer ability white particles
- Reduce particles
- Connect to Production Server (Apply this mod or your client will connect to testing.)
- No delay Quest Notification
- Spammable Notifications: removes rate limit of the numbers and words that pop up above players and enemies)
- No Loading Screens
- Sprite World no slow, no tile movement, and speed hack.
- Reconnect v2: Reconnect to the last entered realm with L, last entered dungeon with P and your vault with K
- Hotkey Equipment swap (Lets you quickly switch weapons and abilities using the 1-8 keys. Can be changed in the ingame options under hotkeys)
- FPS Cap to 60: Increases the default client 30 fps cap to 60. Can be changed by editing 60Cap.txt. Useful for multiboxing.
- Proxy/Local Host Sever: Adds a new server to the sever list that connects to localhost. Useful if you play with proxies like realmrelay)
- No SS Debuffs: Disables server-sided debuffs such as quiet, paralyze, armor broken, slow (This is only in the fully hacked client)
- No-Clip: Allows you to walk through objects while holding down left click (This is only in the fully hacked client)
- No-Idle Time: Stops the client from disconnecting you after 20 minutes of inactivity.
- Projectile Passes Cover: Lets your shots pass through some static objects like trees and rocks. (This is only in the fully hacked client)
- Remove Trade Accept Delay: Removes the 3 second delay for trade accept. Pay attention when using this as it increases the risk of getting trade scammed. (This is only in the fully hacked client)
- Hide players in nexus based on star filter: Useful for hiding uswest bots.
*[email protected]:*
nilly, JustAnoobROTMG, maat7043, DatCoder, CrazyJani, 059, Club559, soalokin, cehrenr, infern000, marceliino and anyone else who's made hacks for the Mod Selector.

*Virus Scans:*

19.5.1_Mod_Selector.zip virustotal
19.5.1_Mod_Selector.zip Jotti

19.5.1_unmodded_client.zip virustotal
19.5.1_unmodded_client.zip Jotti

19.5.1_No_Fullscreen_Client.zip virustotal
19.5.1_No_Fullscreen_Client.zip Jotti

19.5.1_Fullscreen_Client.zip virustotal
19.5.1_Fullscreen_Client.zip Jotti

19.5.1_Fully_Hacked_Client_With_Everything.zip virutstotal
19.5.1_Fully_Hacked_Client_With_Everything.zip Jotti

Make sure you read the big red text at the top of this post before you download and use the mod selector or it wont work!


*19.5.1_Mod_Selector.zip* Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
*19.5.1_No_Fullscreen_Client.zip* Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
*19.5.1_Unmodded_Client.zip* Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
*19.5.1_Fully_Hacked_Client_With_Everything.zip* Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
*19.5.1_Fullscreen_Client.zip* Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------

